
Show HN: Dependabot – automated dependency updates for Ruby and JavaScript (Yarn) - greysteil
https://dependabot.com
======
greysteil
Grey from Dependbot here. I built it as a side project to automate a little
what I was doing at work. Would love feedback, and for it to be helpful to
others.

The core of the project, which is all the logic for actually doing the
dependency updates, is open source at
[https://github.com/dependabot/dependabot-
core](https://github.com/dependabot/dependabot-core)

